# Ford 8700 PTO won't disengage.



## nosliw (Feb 8, 2010)

Anyone had this happen on these series tractors before? The cable and linkage is fine. I stopped the tractor to clear some hay out of the throat. Not long after that, the PTO engaged on it's own, without anything touching the lever. (lesson learned, shut the tractor off!)

But now I can't get it to disengage in either lever position.

Any ideas on how to fix this?

Thanks.

Conn


----------



## gman1772 (Mar 20, 2010)

Your PTO clutch is stuck. My Grandad had one and loved it till it got about 5k hours on it and the driveline started eating parts. If it's a 16F/4R as I recall it's a dry clutch which means you gotta split the tractor to fix it. Lotsa luck partner.


----------



## nosliw (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah. This one has 5500 hours on it. I'm borrowing it from a friend and it decides to tear up on ME.

it's a dual power tractor, shifter has 4 fwd gears and 1 rev with high and low.


----------



## rdbigfarmboy (Jul 11, 2010)

The pto is on the low pressure side of the hydraulics. Will also affect traction control and other things. Get a manual get ready to pressure check at several spots. I had one but noo longer.


----------



## nosliw (Feb 8, 2010)

looks like from the diagrams it's a wet clutch. doesn't seem to operate any differently than a very very very simple automatic transmission. one clutch, one band. one teeny valve body. i'm suspecting that the valve that engages the PTO drive clutch has either broken the forks off the engagement lever, or it's slipped out of position.

that's my guess anyway.

i'll soon find out as i'm tearing it down tomorrow.

i'm taking the rear top cover off the axle. i'd guess it weighs 250lbs.


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

so what did u find, i just ran across one for sale. The man told me his pto spins with nothing hooked up and pto NOT engaged.

he said once something is hooked up and NOT engaged then it does NOT spinn.

I am just wondering if this is the start of something more to come?


----------



## nosliw (Feb 8, 2010)

My brother in law sold the tractor before we got a chance to fix it.

i heard that the guy who bought it had the opposite happen to him with it. the pto disengaged, and wouldn't re-engage.

Im guessing it was somewhere in the valve body that controls the PTO clutch and brake band. The PTO worked good and didn't slip at all, and since it disengaged on it's own with no adverse effects, it leads me to believe it was somewhere in the control portion.

the top of the rear axle has to be removed (hold the hydraulics for the lift arms) and looked to be accesible without removing the cab. you might have to remove a small section of the floorpan, but it's designed to be removed.


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks for the up date I found one in TN and the owner said he has the problem disengaging. he wants 7k for this machine with 5500 hours as far as he knows

a/c heat work good tires, my one real worry is the pto en and disengaging.

with out over paying for the machine and then adding more money into a transport and repair bill.

what do u think machine is worth


----------



## nosliw (Feb 8, 2010)

my B-I-L sold his for 9000.00 with the PTO acting up and the AC not cooling the best.

If a man has a full day or two to work on it, and has an engine hoist, i'd say he could fix the problem pretty cheap. It will just take time to get it down.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not sure about the Ford's, but it's common on Oliver/Whites that have the hydraulic PTO clutch for the pto stub to free wheel while in the Neutral position, however when in the stop position they should not spin.


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

NOSLIW

what do you think the possible problem is and what might be broken/worn out, (part(s)?

I tryin to be fair to sellers asking price and myself. You all know how this goes, you pay fair price $$, truck it home $$$ and buy parts $$$ spend three weekends putting together (time and $$$) and now you got more money in it then you can sell it for,

no longer a deal...wow sounds like i have done that once before...

thanks for all info


----------



## gabby (Oct 1, 2011)

I just bought an 8700 and the PTO is slipping and the stop brake isn't working. I see where I can buy a PTO clutch rebuild kit for about $150 so I'm probably going to get one and have a local mechanic work on it.

Hydraulics are working well otherwise.

Can anybody give me some advice or experiences?

By the way, where is the PTO clutch and how do you get to it? I have ordered a service manual but it's not here yet.

Thanks!
gabby


----------

